# Are you kidding me?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/joe-arpaio-sheriff-pardon-running-232335290.html


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I am a fan of Joe. At 87 years he is an inspiration.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In terms of punishments for evil doers, Sheriff Joe was truly doing the right thing.
Discomfort and humiliation are useful tools of reformation: Make sure that they don't want to ever come back.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

He cost the tax payers of Maricopa County millions and millions and millions in lawsuits filed against his agency.

I find it very difficult to have faith in someone who thinks they are always right and can do no wrong.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Regardless of his thoughts on whether he was right or wrong, he did the right thing for the majority of his constituents for a long time. I give him my respect for whatever it is worth.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sheriff Joe is a narcissist, just like Trump. Sheriff Joe loves to see his name in print and to have people talk about him. The more, the better. 

Pink underwear, pink handcuffs, bad meals, and sleeping in tents when it's hot out, is nothing but a PR ploy. It might sound tough to some, but it's not nearly enough to keep those intent on committing crime from getting caught and being returned to jail. 

Short of death, there's nothing that we can do as a society to keep others from committing crimes. Making someone wear pink underwear is a joke. Nothing more and nothing less. 

America's toughest Sheriff? I don't think so. One of America's biggest publicity hounds is more like it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

At his age he needs to stay retired and gather a few speaking fees for what ever years he has left.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> At his age he needs to stay retired and gather a few speaking fees for what ever years he has left.


Which begs the question. Why is Ruth Bader Ginsburg still at it?

It's a proven fact of life, that as you age, your mental capability diminishes. She should have _called it a day_ many years ago.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Which begs the question. Why is Ruth Bader Ginsburg still at it?
> 
> It's a proven fact of life, that as you age, your mental capability diminishes. She should have _called it a day_ many years ago.


RBG's Cognitive Deterioration hasn't diminished her ego, which is still telling her that her intellect is up to the job.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know if you gentlemen are aware, but the docs just carved a tumor off of RBGs' pancreas. I don't have a clue on her prognosis, but if I were her, I would enjoy every day I had left.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> I don't know if you gentlemen are aware, but the docs just carved a tumor off of RBGs' pancreas. I don't have a clue on her prognosis, but if I were her, I would enjoy every day I had left.
> 
> GW


From what I do know, she's had a few bouts with various forms of cancer over the last few years.

I wish her the best, but I just don't get this thing about wanting to continue to work well into your 80's.

I was happy as could be to stop at age 55 1/2.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

She is the Progressive's guardian she has to stand her ground to her death to try and protect the progressive ideals. or so she thinks


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

My Dad was ex-Army and retired LEO of 34 years. He and Mom lived in Maricopa county and voted for Sheriff Joe every chance they got. 

They both passed in 2003, however, I was just informed Dad got this story before we did and he's coming back just so he can vote for him again.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> My Dad was ex-Army and retired LEO of 34 years. He and Mom lived in Maricopa county and voted for Sheriff Joe every chance they got.
> 
> They both passed in 2003, however, I was just informed Dad got this story before we did and he's coming back just so he can vote for him again.


And I thought that only libtards voted post-mortem. Maybe my dad can come back and cancel some snow flake votes!

GW


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> From what I do know, she's had a few bouts with various forms of cancer over the last few years.
> 
> I wish her the best, but I just don't get this thing about wanting to continue to work well into your 80's.
> 
> I was happy as could be to stop at age 55 1/2.


The same could be said for many in Congress. Look at McCain, he had terminal cancer and stayed until the end. The lure of power, money, control over others is just too much I guess.
I retired at 62 and I look at it this way: Everyday is Saturday! Oh and since it is Saturday, I think I will go up to the range today.


----------

